# soldar o no soldar un pic??



## skrew (Oct 19, 2010)

hola buenas, les cuento que estoy construyendo un robot movil con pic, el pic 16f628a mas concretamente, el problema que tengo es que nose si soldar el pic a la placa o no, porque he visto que al armar una entrenadora o algun proyecto que use un pic, no lo sueldan a la palca, sino que lo montan en una zocalo, pero a mi se me olvido comprar el zocalo  
 Pretendo programar el pic via icsp, entonces dejare los pines correspondientes aislados y todo, me gusta mas ese metodo de programacion porque no hay que sacarlo del circuito o del robot en este caso.......


Basicamente es esa mi pregunta, hay algun problema en soldar directamente el pic  a la palca, o por razones de seguridad es mejor montarlo en el zocalo


----------



## rastone1993 (Oct 19, 2010)

Te conviene el zócalo mil veces, vale centavos.
Además, si quieres modificar el robot, o usar el integrado para otra cosa, es de fácil acceso el zócalo.
Ademas, si no lo sueldas rápidamente, puedes quemar el pic.

Asi que, ni lo pienses


----------



## skrew (Oct 19, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta, 
Tratare de comprarlo, se que cuesta practicamente nada, el problema es que en mi ciudad no hay de estas cosas de electronica, asi que tengo que encargarlas a la capital, y el envio es lo que sale caro :enfadado:, pero es cosa de encargar otras cosas junto a eso y hacer un pedido grande, asi sale barato 

Gracias y saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 19, 2010)

Zocalo, no se discute.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 20, 2010)

Soldado estaría bien para evitar problemas por vibraciones, en una aplicación industrial o comercial.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 20, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Zocalo, no se discute.


 Muchisima razón ya que te lo pudes llevar a más prototipos. (El 16F84 a 10Mhz en smd me costó colocarle zócalo solamente y le coloque una plaquita para adaptarlo al zócalo del normal, mira si tienes razón con ello)
Saludos


----------

